# WorldMark Rental - Suggestions



## MattnTricia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hello

I am not a WorldMark Owner but would like to rent a unit out at one of their properties.

I see their point charts and know that i need 5000 points

Can anyone suggest the best way for me to find someone to rent to me.

I notice all of the rentals on ebay say owner to owner. Why is this?

_You can post a specific Want Ad in the Classified Ads_ for free.  ouaifer


----------



## loosefeet (Jun 26, 2006)

You have to be a WorldMark owner to use their system--just like other ownerships.  You can purchase WM credits from others, but you need to have an owner's account to put them into (thus need to be an owner).
You could post a "wanted to rent" for the place and time you want and perhaps a WM owner will make a reservation for you (and you pay them for the time).


----------



## LLW (Jun 26, 2006)

Worldmark holds their owners responsible for their reservations for damages and liabilities. So you will see a lot more credit rentals than reservation rentals. If you were a WM owner, it is really easy to rent credits then make the reservation for yourself. However, if you are not, you can only rent reservations. Credits would be of no use to you. WM owners rent reservations mostly to people they know, or at least somebody who is an owner. However, you sometimes do see reservation rentals to non-owners, although not often at places that you like at the time you like.


----------



## roadsister (Jun 26, 2006)

mattnday said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> I am not a WorldMark Owner but would like to rent a unit out at one of their properties.
> 
> ...



Check Ebay...I see rentals there.


----------

